# Mighthoop vs fast hoop



## lauram315 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi

My first post here 

I've recently purchased a PR655. I love this machine, it's really easy to use. Although I'm looking to change the hoops.

A lot of what I will be doing is t-shirts/work wear or one off's for special occasions.

I've found the hoops that came with the machine leave hoop burn, not ideal really. 

I've been looking at both the 7 in 1 fast frames and the hoopmaster mighty hoop system. And I'm not sure which one I should get. I'll probably get both eventually, but from user opinions which would be the best to start with if for example I'm doing a run of polo's with chest logos.

Thank you


----------



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi,

I use Mighty hoops, I have the 5.5 7.5 and the jacket back hoops. I use them 90 percent of the time just because the hoopmaster makes it so easy for alignment. The Mighty Hoops make hooping difficult, or bulky item a breeze... Love them and wouldn't do with out them again. Good Luck


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

They are both great some of the items I do I need the small fast frame hoop. They both have great uses mighty hoop beat having to push hoop together.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Standard hoops are fine for T's and polos. If you have hoop burn then you're hooping too tight. Loosen slightly but not so much that the hoop unhoops while the item is running. Long running items may need to be slightly tighter to prevent unhooping. A quick steaming will remove any marks. 

Fast Frames are for items that can't be hooped with traditional hoops. While they may prevent hoop burn your registration is likely to suffer, you'll use lots of sticky backing and the process takes longer. Embroidered shirts usually work best with cutaway backing as stabilizer. Fast frames can be used with a "sticky" window plus cutaway but that's only for unusual jobs and not for everyday work.

Mighty Hoops are for heavy, hard to hoop items such as Carhartt jackets. If you expect to embroider enough of those to pay for this specialized equipment these hoops would be a good investment but they aren't necessary for items like polos with left chest logos.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

we use mighty hoops for all materials you never need to worry about marking the fabric. Witch a new employ can do easy all my standard hoops are boxed up for he last year.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

We occasionally have problems with the mighty hoops marking the fabric on very thin t-shirts like AA's. Easy enough to remove with a steamer but you can still mark them....


----------



## mikesmith (Feb 4, 2014)

My vote goes to mighty hoops - have them - wouldn't be without them


----------

